# Gute Arbeit, faire Preise! Was ist Arbeit wert?



## LastManStanding (16. August 2018)

Ich mache mir des Öfteren viele Gedanken darüber "wie" fair viele Tätigkeiten überhaupt wirklich bezahlt, beziehungsweise das Resultat daraus überhaupt wertgeschätzt wird/werden.
Es betrifft leider viel zu viele Tätigkeitsfelder. Den meisten fällt natürlich Tendenziell ohne nachdenken ehr das geläufigste wie Reinigungskräfte aller Art, Friseure etc pp, ein.
Ein Aktuelles Beispiel womit ich mich zurzeit beschäftige -- Klar-- die sogenannte "Dürre" obwohl auch ein zurzeit ausgetrocknetes Feld selbst mit tiefen Schwundrissen noch weit weg einsolcher ist.

Die Landwirte: Es sind Unternehmer im allgemeinen Sinne, also warum kann man als Bauer nicht einfach 50.000€ zugewinn im guten Jahr, statt es in nicht benötigte Ausgaben wie "Wachstum" des Unternehmens zu stecken, lieber für eventuelle Dürren(!?) aufheben. Manch einer der heute klagt hätte es sicher gekonnt...aber Landwirte sind nicht etwa reiche Hansel mit Latzhose, Kariertem, Hemd und Gelben Gummistiefel. Wie in jedem Umfangreichen Unternehmen, gibt es große Ausgaben und Risiken andererseits kann der Landwirt seine Preise praktisch kaum bis, gar nicht selber steuern, was ihn zu einer armen "Sau^^" macht.

Jetzt wollen viele Landwirte Geld vom Staat das finde ich persönlich dennoch nicht Richtig. Was wirklich geändert werden müsste wären die Preise für Nahrung. Und weil Landwirte und Handelsketten die Preise in den Letzten Jahrzenten derart zerstört haben ist jetzt der Staat gefragt.--Statt die selbst erschaffenen Fehler der Wirtschaft zu unterstützen mit zusätzlichen Zahlungen, sollte besser ein Umbruch stattfinden. Nicht zuletzt ist der Verbraucher gefragt. Wenn man sich überlegt wie wenig wir von unseren Einkommen für Nahrung ausgeben und trotzdem immer billiger billiger billiger kaufen wollen und uns über Wucherpreise von 1 Kilo Rind für 5-10€ beschweren da fällt mir nix mehr ein. Ich bin Durschnittsverdiener. Ich würde aus vielerlei Gründen gerne auch heute schon 2€ für den Liter Milch zahlen. Die Qualität steigt eh mit dem Preis.

Auch in anderen Branchen: Straßenbau/Wege/Brückenbau/Versorgungsleitungen, und so weiter und so fort..
Erst wenn die Leute ihre Schei"z"e selber mit Eimern aus dem Haus tragen müssen, wissen sie vielleicht auch wie wichtig z.B. Kanalbau ist, stattdessen gibt es Petitionen, Beschimpfungen, Drohungen und sogar Angriffe auf streikende- weil es keine Tarif Erhöhung geben dürfe am Bau allgemein.
trauriger weise funktioniert soetwas in Nicht handwerklichen berufen um einiges besser. Obwohl diese nur Wirtschaftliche nicht aber Grundbedürfnisse erfüllen.

Viele Menschen Wissen das was sie WIRKLICH Brauchen, und was sie haben einfach nicht zu schätzen. Und die Freie Marktwirtschaft erledigt den Rest...

Mal so ein Ausschnitt Meiner Gedanken


----------



## azzih (16. August 2018)

Puh das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Aber generell bestimmt der Markt ja was "deine" Arbeit wert ist. Allerdings gelten die Marktgesetze auch wieder oft genug nicht, beispielsweise wenn man sich den Pflegesektor anschaut herrscht dort ein eklatanter Mangel, aber irgendwie wollen die Gehälter trotzdem nicht steigen. Da werden lieber vorhandene Kräfte doppelt Belastet mit zig Wochenendschichten hintereinander und die Stellen eben offen gelassen.

Generell haben wir auch das Problem das viele Dienstleistungstätigkeiten, vor allem die Arbeit mit und für Menschen, im Vergleich sehr gering bezahlt wird. Während ein VW Arbeiter der am Fließband eine doch eher simple Tätigkeit verrichtet mit 14 Monatsgehältern und einem sehr guten Basisgehalt entlohnt wird. Liegt halt oft genug auch an der Lobby eines Berufes. Viele schlechter bezahlte Berufe haben eben keine (starke) Gewerkschaft.

Auch ein Problem ist das unbefristete Verträge immer seltener werden und generell die Planbarkeit deines Lebens nicht mehr so gegeben ist. Auch kannste als junger Mensch quasi vergessen hier Wohneigentum zu kaufen, in Westdeutschland auch nur 30km im Umland von Großstädten quasi nicht erschwinglich. Mieten sollten ja mal nur 1/3 deines Lohnes ausmachen, bei vielen Menschen sind wir mittlerweile aber bei 50% angekommen. Da fehlt das Geld für Anderes.

Meiner Meinung sollte folgendes passieren:
- Streichung von Subventionen, beispielsweise in der Landwirtschaft. Sollen die Leute eben für Essen normale Preise zahlen, statt Dumpingpreise die aus Steuergeldern resultieren
- Mindestlohnt mindestens 12€ pro Stunde. Kein Mensch sollte für einen Lohn Vollzeit arbeiten müssen, bei dem man zum Leben dann noch beim Hartz-Amt zusätzlich aufstocken muss. Vergangenheit zeigt ja auch das der Mindestlohn eben zu keinem Stellenverlust führt
- Dienstleistungstätigkeiten müssen mehr gewürdigt werden, auch mit deutlich mehr Lohn
- Umverteilung und Besteuerung von Großunternehmen endlich ernst nehmen. Unternehmen die hier am Markt sind sollen auch hier steuern zahlen und diese Erbdynastien die immer noch mehr Geld ohne Eigenleistung horten müssen bekämpft werden. Geld aus eigener Arbeit muss wieder relevant werden und geringer besteuert sein. Während geerbtes Kapital, für das keine eigene Leistung erbracht wurde, sehr viel stärker besteuert werden soll


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. August 2018)

Ich muss sagen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich Sohn eines Landwirts bin, hab ich mit Landwirtschaft nichts am Hut  

Stimme dir aber in einigen Punkten zu: ich würde auch 2€ für meinen Liter Milch bezahlen, wenn ich wüsste, dass das Geld beim Milchbauern ankommt. Natürlich soll eine Molkerei und die Spedition, die das ausliefert sowie der Supermarkt auch was verdienen, aber letztendlich muss der Landwirt/Milchbauer am meisten bekommen. Gleiches gilt fürs Fleisch.
Ähnlich sehe ich das bei Klamotten. Ich wäre durchaus bereit 100€ (oder mehr) für ne Jeans zu bezahlen, wenn ich wüsste, dass die richtigen Leute was davon hätten. Aber ob ich nun bei Levi´s, C&A oder Aldi kaufe, wird leider kaum einen Unterschied machen.



> Auch in anderen Branchen: Straßenbau/Wege/Brückenbau/Versorgungsleitungen, und so weiter und so fort...


Das würde ich noch erweitern...gilt mMn für so ziemlich jeden handwerklichen Beruf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2018)

Das sind viele Punkte auf einmal...

Was deine Arbeit wert ist bestimmt hier im Wesentlichen der Markt. Blöderweise gibt es extrem viele Einflussnahmen auf diesen (politischer sowie gesellschaftlicher Art) die dazu führen, dass einerseits wirklich wichtige Berufe wie die erwähnten Pfleger stark unterbezahlt sind, andere Bullshit-Jobs die keiner braucht wie Wertpapieranalysten dagegen Kohle einfahren ohne Ende.

Die Subvention von Milchbauern und wenn sie kommt die "Dürrehilfe" sind auch solche Eingriffe. Würde man das alles sein lassen würde der Markt es regeln. Ja, dann würden auch mal Betriebe den Bach runter gehen und Banken sterben wenn sie nicht gerettet werden. Bauern ohne Rücklagen gehen in schlechten Jahren insolvent. ABER: Diejenigen die besser gewirtschaftet haben überleben und stehen danach stärker da. Das ist der ganze Sinn hinter dem Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft. Das alles wird nur durch zigtausende Regelungen so hart behindert dass es vielerorts nicht mehr funktioniert - da die Politik große Angst davor hat was passieren würde wenn die Leute wüssten was los ist. Man stelle sich vor man hätte die Banken nicht gerettet die sich selbst in den Ruin gewirtschaftet haben. Und alle Geldverpflichtungen, Wertpapiere, Rentenpapiere usw. was hier gehalten wurde wäre wertlos geworden und die Kunden entsprechend "enteignet". Das wäre der korrekte Weg gewesen (im Kleingedruckten der Bank-AGBs steht ein entsprechender Risikohinweis immer drin, jemand der bei einem Institut Geld anlegt oder Versicherungen abschließt muss wissen dass die Möglichkeit des Totalverlustes da ist! Einem Bauer muss man auch zutrauen dass er erahnen kann, dass das Wetter mal besser und mal schlechter werden könnte), hätte aber den wilden Mob so aufgescheucht dass man Wählerstimmen verliert. Das geht natürlich nicht. Dann lieber ganze gesellschaftlichen Systeme korrigieren wollen was zwangsläufig ins Chaos führt (die Situation wird wie wir alle sehen ja nicht besser...). Denn wenn am Ende alle drunter leiden (und das wird kommen) hats wieder keiner kommen sehen.


----------



## tdi-fan (16. August 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die Landwirte: Es sind Unternehmer im allgemeinen Sinne, also warum kann man als Bauer nicht einfach 50.000€ zugewinn im guten Jahr, statt es in nicht benötigte Ausgaben wie "Wachstum" des Unternehmens zu stecken, lieber für eventuelle Dürren(!?) aufheben. Manch einer der heute klagt hätte es sicher gekonnt...aber Landwirte sind nicht etwa reiche Hansel mit Latzhose, Kariertem, Hemd und Gelben Gummistiefel. Wie in jedem Umfangreichen Unternehmen, gibt es große Ausgaben und Risiken andererseits kann der Landwirt seine Preise praktisch kaum bis, gar nicht selber steuern, was ihn zu einer armen "Sau^^" macht.




Wenn denn endlich mal Glaskugeln frei erhältlich sind, dann können wir Landwirte uns auch auf die nächsten Jahre einstellen. 




LastManStanding schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen viele Landwirte Geld vom Staat das finde ich persönlich dennoch nicht Richtig. Was wirklich geändert werden müsste wären die Preise für Nahrung. Und weil Landwirte und Handelsketten die Preise in den Letzten Jahrzenten derart zerstört haben ist jetzt der Staat gefragt.--Statt die selbst erschaffenen Fehler der Wirtschaft zu unterstützen mit zusätzlichen Zahlungen, sollte besser ein Umbruch stattfinden. Nicht zuletzt ist der Verbraucher gefragt. Wenn man sich überlegt wie wenig wir von unseren Einkommen für Nahrung ausgeben und trotzdem immer billiger billiger billiger kaufen wollen und uns über Wucherpreise von 1 Kilo Rind für 5-10€ beschweren da fällt mir nix mehr ein. Ich bin Durschnittsverdiener. Ich würde aus vielerlei Gründen gerne auch heute schon 2€ für den Liter Milch zahlen. Die Qualität steigt eh mit dem Preis.



Wir Landwirte wollen mit Sicherheit kein "Geld vom Staat", alle solche Zahlungen sind Ausgleichszahlungen - der Staat zahlt quasi dem Verbraucher/Kunden einen gewissen Teil für die Lebensmittel zu, wenn man so will, nur fließen die Zahlungen an den Landwirt/Produzenten um seine Kosten decken zu können.

Der Verbraucher spuckt in den sozialen Netzwerke bequem von der Couch aus am Laptop gerne große Töne gegen die Landwirte, aber kauft am Folgetag wieder Hackfleisch von Netto im Angebot.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Subvention von Milchbauern und wenn sie kommt die "Dürrehilfe" sind auch solche Eingriffe.



Jeder LoF-Betrieb bekommt Ausgleichszahlungen, und das hat gar nichts mit Milchvieh zutun, selbst der kleinste Betrieb in den abgelegensten bayrischen Gegenden bekommt seine Prämien.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die Landwirte: Es sind Unternehmer im allgemeinen Sinne, also warum kann man als Bauer nicht einfach 50.000€ zugewinn im guten Jahr, statt es in nicht benötigte Ausgaben wie "Wachstum" des Unternehmens zu stecken, lieber für eventuelle Dürren(!?) aufheben.



Nur muss man dafür überhaupt erst mal 50.000€ Gewinn haben. Das ist bei kleinen Höfen unmöglich. 
Dort sind auch die Preise für Landmaschinen, wie einen kleinen! Traktor ein Problem, wo man schon bei 50000€ liegt. 

Wir sind zwar als Obstbauern nicht so sehr von der Trockenheit betroffen, wie die Ackerbauern, haben aber mittlerweile auch Verluste. Zum Beispiel sind in den letzten zwei Wochen von mehreren Apfelbäume die vollhängenden Äste abgebrochen. Bei einem Baum, der als erstes betroffen war, sind mittlerweile trotz Abstützung 4 von 5 Ästen an der Kronenwurzel abgebrochen. Die ganzen grünen Äpfel reifen nicht mehr weiter, sondern verfaulen und lassen sich höchstens noch als Tierfutter verwenden. Das sind dann auch mehrere Tausend Euro Schaden. 

Beim Heu haben wir Glück, das der 1. Schnitt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt erfolgte und dadurch die Wiesen sich wieder erholt haben. Für einen 2. Schnitt wird es aber wohl trotzdem nicht reichen. Für die beiden Pferde müssen wir schon jetzt mehr als üblich an Heu zufüttern. 
Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile die generelle Genehmigung, Heu das nicht Bio ist zuzukaufen. Das Problem ist nur, das eben in der Region alle betroffen sind, man müsste das Heu also irgendwo aus Süddeutschland besorgen, wofür man allein für  den Transport 2000€ bezahlt. Dazu haben sich die Preise für das Hau mittlerweile verdoppelt.



azzih schrieb:


> - Mindestlohn mindestens 12€ pro Stunde.



Wobei sich nicht mal die 10€ die die Linke fordert bisher durchsetzen konnte.
Selbst im ÖD, wo der Staat direkt Einfluss hat sieht es da schlecht aus. Der Stundenlohn, für studentische Hilfkräfte liegt bei uns bei 9,05€ also ab 2019 unter dem Mindestlohn von 9,19€. 



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> ich würde auch 2€ für meinen Liter Milch bezahlen, wenn ich wüsste, dass das Geld beim Milchbauern ankommt.



Bei Bio-Milch ist die Quote für Bauern höher. Dazu gibt es sicher auch in deiner Umgebung einen Biohof, der frische Milch im Direktvertrieb anbietet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher spuckt in den sozialen Netzwerke bequem von der Couch aus am Laptop gerne große Töne gegen die Landwirte, aber kauft am Folgetag wieder Hackfleisch von Netto im Angebot.



Und warum macht er das? Weil ers kann. Da alles schön subventioniert wird und überall so eingegriffen wird dass es überhaupt möglich ist, ein Kilo Hack für gefühlte einsfuffzich im Regal zu haben. Gäbe es die ganzen Eingriffe, Subventionen von mir aus auch "Ausgleichszahlungen" oder wie mans auch sonst nennen will nicht, könnte man wohl nicht profitabel derart billig Fleisch verkaufen. Aber die Fleischhersteller könnten auf einmal von ihrer Arbeit wieder gut leben. Einziger "Nachteil" dabei wäre, dass sich manch einer dann überlegen müsste ob er wirklich jeden Tag Fleisch essen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2018)

Die EU will bei den Landwirschaftssubventionen ja umsteuern. Dort wäre also sinnvoll die Förderung mehr auf Nachhaltigkeit, wie z.B. Feldhecken gegen Bodenerosion. Diese bremsen sowohl den Wind, als auch schützen sie bei Starkregen und damit vor Schlammlawinen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2018)

Vielleicht sollte man sich aber auch einfach mal Gedanken machen, warum denn Butter und Milch so billig sind...

Solange die Discounter und Supermärkte landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse (egal ob vom Tier oder Tier selber) dermaßen verramschen, wer will da eine Art faire Bezahlung für Landwirte erwarten?


----------



## LastManStanding (16. August 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Puh das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Aber generell bestimmt der Markt ja was "deine" Arbeit wert ist. Allerdings gelten die Marktgesetze auch wieder oft genug nicht, beispielsweise wenn man sich den Pflegesektor anschaut herrscht dort ein eklatanter Mangel, aber irgendwie wollen die Gehälter trotzdem nicht steigen. Da werden lieber vorhandene Kräfte doppelt Belastet mit zig Wochenendschichten hintereinander und die Stellen eben offen gelassen.
> 
> Generell haben wir auch das Problem das viele Dienstleistungstätigkeiten, vor allem die Arbeit mit und für Menschen, im Vergleich sehr gering bezahlt wird. Während ein VW Arbeiter der am Fließband eine doch eher simple Tätigkeit verrichtet mit 14 Monatsgehältern und einem sehr guten Basisgehalt entlohnt wird. Liegt halt oft genug auch an der Lobby eines Berufes. Viele schlechter bezahlte Berufe haben eben keine (starke) Gewerkschaft.
> 
> Auch ein Problem ist das unbefristete Verträge immer seltener werden und generell die Planbarkeit deines Lebens nicht mehr so gegeben ist. Auch kannste als junger Mensch quasi vergessen hier Wohneigentum zu kaufen, in Westdeutschland auch nur 30km im Umland von Großstädten quasi nicht erschwinglich. Mieten sollten ja mal nur 1/3 deines Lohnes ausmachen, bei vielen Menschen sind wir mittlerweile aber bei 50% angekommen. Da fehlt das Geld für Anderes.



Natürlich hat der Markt diese Situation in der Hand, und bestimmt in etwa was meine Arbeit kosten soll. Andersherum bestimmt der Arbeitnehmer den Wert der übriegen von ihm genutzen Branchen also die Marktwirtschaft. Ein Unternehmer/ ein Konzern kann nur das Verlangen...nur den Mindest- Höchstpreis ansetzen, den die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen , ob gleich Unternehmen natürlich den Höchsten Preis versuchen anzusetzen der den Maximalsten Gewinn abwirft, aber natürlich unterhalb der Konkurenz liegt um Wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Und so endsteht eine Spirale, wie man sie in vielen Branchen und Bereichen wieder findet.. Es liegt also natürlich ein großes Stückweit an uns selbst.

Genau deswegen brauchen wir ein Umdenken, weil sich im großen und Ganzen aber jeder Selbst der nächste ist, wird eine Bürgerbewegung ein Wunschtraum bleiben und genau da muss der Sozialstaat seine Pflichten wahrnehmen. Das genau ist der Knackpunkt. Unsere Regierung ist nicht die Beste aller Zeiten (zumal Subjektive), hinzu kommt das sich die Politik zur Zeit ganz gerne vielleicht etwas zu sehr um Nachbarn kümmert. Dies ist in unserer Marktlage auch wichtig , aber nicht in dem Maße wie Aktuell.
Fachkräfte werden gesucht und gebraucht aber nicht eingestellt weil eben keine Gelder und stellen zur Verfügung stehen. Vorne weg bei den Komunen und Kreisen, wo oft eben auch nur Halbtagsstellen vergeben werden die dann im Bestfall sogar schon 1 Jahr Befristung mitbringen. Wir suchen Fachkräfte dringend!!! Ähmm, aber bringt am besten Geld mit wir haben nichts, sorry! 

In sehr vielen anderen Ländern, auch eben wirtschaftlich starke Länder, kostet Nahrung ein wesentlich erheblicheren Teil des Einkommens. Zugegeben gehen in sehr vielen Länder auch Menschen auf die Straße wenn etwas nicht rund läuft. In Deutschland ist es oft leider nur ein sehr kleiner Anteil. Die Rente ist ein sehr breites Beispiel. Das Rentensystem ist Quasi schon vor langer Zeit Kolabiert, es betrifft uns alle aber Laut sprechen tun wenige. Es gibt Länder die gehen mit guten Beispiel voran- naja sagen wir mal..mit Besserem....! Wie heißt es doch gleich: Viele können Einen unterstützen, aber Einer nicht Viele.




Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> ....
> Das würde ich noch erweitern...gilt mMn für so ziemlich jeden handwerklichen Beruf.


Das ist selbstverständlich so, das waren eben nur Beispiele mit denen ich direkt zu tun habe. Das "und so weiter und so fort" sollte ausdrücken das es nicht allein bei diesen Berufen endet.


tdi-fan schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher spuckt in den sozialen Netzwerke bequem von der Couch aus am Laptop gerne große Töne gegen die Landwirte, aber kauft am Folgetag wieder Hackfleisch von Netto im Angebot.


Und ich kann dir sagen ich rede nicht als reiner Verbraucher mich betrifft das was ich gesagt habe auch Direkt indirekt. Nicht durch Preise an der Truhe. Und auch reich bin ich nicht, das ich Großkotzig sein könnte... Auserdem... -ich betone es gerne- ich habe noch nie Billigfleisch aus der Truhe gekauft, nicht mal die Würstchen fürn Grill auch die sind vom Richtigen Fleischer. Wir essen auch nur selten fleisch etwa 1 mal die Woche. Wurst und alles einbezogen wir kaufen auch keine Tüten oder Dosen, Soßen-Pulver etc oder sonst was, auch nicht für ab und zu. Obwohl das jetzt ziemlich gegenstandlos ist. Ohne das du es Wissen kannst, stehe ich auch hinter dem was ich sage.
 Aber genau das was du sagst, ist das Problem!! Jeder will alles für die möglichst niedrigste Gegenleistung-Keine Wertschätzung.. Und der Staat Subventioniert das verramschen auch noch
Und das wird weiterhin nicht so Funktionieren.
Und es müsste ein großer harter für viele fataler Umbruch kommen- nicht allein Landwirte! Das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit aus der Spirale raus! Warscheinlich würde man sogar wieder oben anfangen- Täglich grüßt das Murmel tier^^! Ein großer böser Bauschplatscher.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur muss man dafür überhaupt erst mal 50.000€ Gewinn haben. Das ist bei kleinen Höfen unmöglich.
> Dort sind auch die Preise für Landmaschinen, wie einen kleinen! Traktor ein Problem, wo man schon bei 50000€ liegt.



50.000 war nur ein Theoretische Zahl. Ein blöder Aufsitzmeher mit HubKorb für LKW´s o.Ä kostet von Kubota-ich weiß es genau über 30.000€ für 50.. bekommt man lang nicht einmal ein 10 Tonnen Bagger mit allen üblichen Anbauteilen! Ich kenne genug die hoffen am Ende überhaupt Schwarze Zahlen zu haben . Maschienen wollen überhaupt erstmal Finanziert werden. So mancher in der bekannschaft leidet Finanzielle an dem Bankrot anderer weil eben ein erheblicher Teil von Großmaschinen eben nur von wenigen finanziert werden können, bzw auch nur lohnen durch die Nutzung auf Fremden Äckern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon habe ich... -ich betone es gerne- noch nie Billigfleisch aus der billig theke gekauft, nicht mal die Würstchen vom Grill auch die sind vom Richtigen Fleischer.


Ich ebenfalls. Der Punkt warum ich das erwähne:
Generell bin ich jemand, der gerne etwas mehr für Produkte und Dienstleistungen zahlt wenn ich weiß dass es deswegen auch das klar bessere Produkt ist - das ist auch mit einem normalen Durchschnittseinkommen wie meine Familie es hat ohne große Probleme machbar. ABER: Ich habe das gefühl, dass es zusehends immer mehr so kommt, dass man auch wenn man mehr zahlt immer seltener echte bessere Qualität bekommt und immer häufiger einfach verarscht wird. Der Metzger ist hier noch das goldene Beispiel da hier das Fleisch noch immer viel besser war als das Billigzeug. Aber andere Produkte/Dienstleistungen?
Einen teureren Schrank vom Möbelhaus bauen lassen (also keine Stangenware) - musste nachgebessert werden.
Sauteures Sennheiser-Kopfhörerkabel - nach 3 Jahren kaputt, Nachbauersatz für ein Drittel des Preises hält bereits deutlich länger.
Teurer Markenrasenmäher - kurz nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit bricht (!) der Antriebsstrang.
400€-Mainboard - nach einem Jahr durchgebrannt, 230€-Ersatzmainboard läuft bereits fast 3 Jahre.
1600€-Marken-TV für meine Oma - nach ~3 Jahren kaputt (schon länger her... HDready-Zeit). Billige Samsunggurke die ein Kollege zeitgleich gekauft hat läuft noch heute.
Essen gehen in einem teureren Laden der Umgebung? Bedienung ist Ferienjobber und verpeilt die Hälfte, gefühlt die halbe Karte ist aus. Passiert dir im Macces oder beim Dönermann nicht.

Die Liste ist endlos. Klar sind das alles Einzelfälle und ich könnte sowohl einfach viel Pech haben als auch hart gebiased sein (da man schlechte Erlebnisse eher merkt als gute) aber man kann wirklich nicht wegdiskutieren dass sich die ganze Sache in die falsche Richtung bewegt. Früher konnte man billig kaufen und bekam brauchbar oder teuer kaufen und bekam premium. Heute kann man billig kaufen und bekommt Schrott oder teuer kaufen und bekommt brauchbar. Da vergeht auch einem wie mir der eher hochwertig/teurer kauft irgendwann die Lust nach so vielen Enttäuschungen. Aber wie gesagt, der Dorf-Metzger ist glücklicherweise vom alten Schlag und hat mich noch nie enttäuscht. Blöderweise ist er schon so gut wie im Ruhestand. :-/


----------



## azzih (16. August 2018)

Die Landwirtschaftssubventionen sind übrigens auch mit einer der indirekten Migrationsursachen der Afrikaner. Dadurch das wir auch unsere hochsubventionierten Lebensmittel nach Afrika verschippern, nehmen wir dort den Landwirten die Lebensgrundlage, die mit den Preisen einfach nicht mithalten können.

Gerade die globalen Großkonzerne tun sich hier mit ihren Fertiglebensmitteln schön hervor. Kam letztens ne Doku, da haben sie die afrikanischen Slums gezeigt und dort kaufen die Einheimischen mit ihrem wenigen Geld nicht mehr auf dem Wochenmarkt ein und fördern die einheimische Wirtschaft, sondern kaufen Weißmehl Toastbrot mit Margarine von Nestle und geben das dann ihren Kindern zu essen und denken das sei gesundes Essen, weil das ja auf der Packung steht. Lustigerweise ist dieser importierte Billigfrass günstiger als die traditionelle heimische Nahrung.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. August 2018)

Das Metzgereien weitergeführt werden ist leider oft auch ein Glücksfall bei uns gibt es 2 die beide etwa 100 und 130 Jahren bestehen, und die tradition wird meines erachtens auch im Geschmack  fortgeführt.
Im Supermarkt an der Theke bekomme ich leider auch nicht immer die tolle Qualität zumal sich der Preis auch nicht weit von den Produkten im Kühlregal abheben darf um dem Kunden zwar ein Premium Gefühl zu geben, und trotzdem keine riesen Konkurenz im eigenen Haus zu sein. Aber dadurch leidet auch wieder die Qualität, leider merklich. Und wie viel Teurer ist ein Metzger wirklich obwohl unsere tatsächlich mit ihren LKW zu den höffen in der Umgebung fahren. Die kennen Quasi den Namen der Tiere^^. Das allein macht selbsverständlich keine Unfassbar hohe Qualität,die kommt auch durch andere prozesse, aber es ist doch ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Die Problematik das Teuer nicht automatisch gut bedeutet heutzutage, geht leider nicht nur Deinem Kaufverhalten zu lasten.
Ich könnte auch so viele Beispiel Nennen.
Eines der Teuersten war mein Asus G2S Notebook für 1600 flocken was nach 27 Monaten einen Streit mit seiner Geforce 7600GT hatte-- Scheidung beider!
Allerdings ist ein großer Teil eben auch gewollt. Stichwort geplante Obsolenz


----------



## sinchilla (16. August 2018)

schönes thema! ich kann hier quasi allen meinungen nur zustimmen. jeder hat recht, in bezug auf seine ansichtsweise. ich selbst habe ökolanbau studiert und erfolgreich im letzten semester abgebrochen und bin nun in der "industrie" (windkraft) tätig.

ich selbst bin der meinung das landwirtschaft in einem hochtechnisierten land, wie dem unserem, nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll ist. der milchbauer im nachbarland kann zu einem bruchteil der lohnkosten das selbe produkt erzeugen, subventionen aller art sind nur palliative instrumente.

natürlich ist es schade um betriebe welche nicht mehr wirtschaftlich arbeiten können, die gründe sind vielfältig, in den meisten fällen jedoch nicht beim betriebswirt zu sehen.

globalisierung hat folgen welche, in meinen augen, derzeitig nicht wirklich absehbar sind. es folgt wieder eine klassifizierung, schuster bleib bei deinen leisten, hört sich leicht an, aber trifft es ganz gut...man sollte landwirtschaft vom bruttosozialprodukt eines landes ausklammern und zumindest europaweit sehen. denn der boden ist der "gleiche" sowie auch die arbeit für produktiven nutzen dessen.

es ist wirklich sehr komplex und eine "lösung" immer von der perspektive abhängig.


----------



## sinchilla (16. August 2018)

schönes thema! ich kann hier quasi allen meinungen nur zustimmen. jeder hat recht, in bezug auf seine ansichtsweise. ich selbst habe ökolanbau studiert und erfolgreich im letzten semester abgebrochen und bin nun in der "industrie" (windkraft) tätig.

ich selbst bin der meinung das landwirtschaft in einem hochtechnisierten land, wie dem unserem, nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll ist. der milchbauer im nachbarland kann zu einem bruchteil der lohnkosten das selbe produkt erzeugen, subventionen aller art sind nur palliative instrumente.

natürlich ist es schade um betriebe welche nicht mehr wirtschaftlich arbeiten können, die gründe sind vielfältig, in den meisten fällen jedoch nicht beim betriebswirt zu sehen.

globalisierung hat folgen welche, in meinen augen, derzeitig nicht wirklich absehbar sind. es folgt wieder eine klassifizierung, schuster bleib bei deinen leisten, hört sich leicht an, aber trifft es ganz gut...man sollte landwirtschaft vom bruttosozialprodukt eines landes ausklammern und zumindest europaweit sehen. denn der boden ist der "gleiche" sowie auch die arbeit für produktiven nutzen dessen.

es ist wirklich sehr komplex und eine "lösung" immer von der perspektive abhängig.




> Stichwort geplante Obsolenz


 das ist in meinen augen ein großes problem, das es mittlerweile ganze "wirtschaftszweige" gibt, die mit dem "versagen" bestimmter planziele ihr geld verdienen. ergo man setzt auf das verlieren von landwirt "x" und verdient damit geld, ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2018)

Wenn die Landwirte nicht subventioniert werden, dann können sie höhere Preise verlangen. Und dann meckert  letztendlich wieder der Verbraucher. Verantwortlich für die niedrigen Preise sind sowieso nicht die Landwirte, sondern die Handelsketten.
Und die Verbraucher welche alles so billig wie möglich haben wollen.
Hier wurde auch was zur Bankenrettung geschrieben und das die nicht in Ordnung gewesen sei. Angeblich war es eine "systemrelevante" Bank wo viel dahinter hängt. Ich kann das aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2018)

Allerdings zahlt der Verbraucher die Subventionen auch, nur eben über Umwege als Steuern. 



azzih schrieb:


> Die Landwirtschaftssubventionen sind übrigens auch mit einer der indirekten Migrationsursachen der Afrikaner. Dadurch das wir auch unsere hochsubventionierten Lebensmittel nach Afrika verschippern, nehmen wir dort den Landwirten die Lebensgrundlage, die mit den Preisen einfach nicht mithalten können.
> 
> Gerade die globalen Großkonzerne tun sich hier mit ihren Fertiglebensmitteln schön hervor. Kam letztens ne Doku, da haben sie die afrikanischen Slums gezeigt und dort kaufen die Einheimischen mit ihrem wenigen Geld nicht mehr auf dem Wochenmarkt ein und fördern die einheimische Wirtschaft, sondern kaufen Weißmehl Toastbrot mit Margarine von Nestle und geben das dann ihren Kindern zu essen und denken das sei gesundes Essen, weil das ja auf der Packung steht. Lustigerweise ist dieser importierte Billigfrass günstiger als die traditionelle heimische Nahrung.



Das Geschaeft mit der Armut - ZDFmediathek
Haehnchenreste auf Reisen - ZDFmediathek
"Das System Milch" | natuerlich! Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2018)

Ja, die Nummer mit der Obsoleszenz - früher kam man da eben genau damit drumherum Premiumzeug zu kaufen. Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung bis letztes jahr nen Herd von Siemens aus dem Baujahre des Herrn 1982. Und das Ding hatte nix. Der läuft noch 20 Jahre wenn ihn wer benutzen will. Alte Miele-Waschmaschine dasselbe. 20+ Jahre in Betrieb. Alter Röhrenfernseher von Loewe - 20 Jahre. Ölbrenner Heizung deDietrich von 1990 hielt ganze 27 Jahre (bis vor kurzem...).
So ein Zeug kannste heute nicht mehr kaufen, selbst wenn du das dreifache dafür ausgeben würdest. Die "für-die-Ewigkeit-Bauweise" ist in vielen Sparten eben einfach nicht mehr modern.

Gut, dass das in den wirklich wichtigen Dingen (noch?) nicht der Fall ist. Ich arbeite seit einigen Jahren als Ingenieur in der Qualitätssicherung eines großen Schwerindustrieunternehmens - das noch Produkte für die Ewigkeit herstellt und sehr strenge Qualitätsanforderungen hat. Hoffentlich kommt bei uns nie der Punkt wo Sparmaßnahmen jedweder art die Qualität bzw. deren Kontrolle unterwandern. Denn dann könnten sich in ein paar Jahren solche Katastrophen die der Brückeneinsturz in Genua vor kurzem seltsam anhäufen (nein, in der Brücke war nix von uns...).

Ist schon verrückt. Wir haben Testverfahren für unsere Produkte, die 50 Jahre Dauereinsatz innerhalb von etwa einem Monat simulieren können um Produktlebenszeiten von 100+ Jahren anzupeilen, bei geringerer Belastung eher Richtung (fast) ewig. Und in anderen Sparten lötet man gezielt an Stellen Kondensatoren rein die nach etwa 10.000 Betriebsstunden dicke Backen machen nur damit das gerät neu gekauft wird (weil ein Teil von 10 Cent kaputt ist).


----------



## sinchilla (16. August 2018)

es ist halt das klassische thema, ne glühbirne die ewig brennt gibts schon lange, aber ist seitens des erzeugers nicht erwünscht. man soll "konsumieren", jedes unternehmen ist auf gewinnmaximierung ausgelegt. es geht schon lange nicht mehr drum erzeugnisse zu erwerben, die einen bis ans lebensende begleiten, sondern nur bis zum ablauf des garantiezeitraums.


in bezug zu lebensmiteln ist das natürlich differenzierter zu betrachten, das prinzip, in meinen augen, jedoch dasselbe.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2018)

Wobei mittlerweile schon die LED-Lampen nachlassen.

Dazu reichen die Rohstoffe eben nicht ewig: Elektronik-Bauelemente knapp, Preise steigen |
    heise online


----------



## efdev (16. August 2018)

Das ist doch eh so ein Problem vieles ist oft nicht mehr (sinnvoll) reparierbar und zwar bei Haushaltsgeräten wie auch bei "Konsumerelektronik", und das oft aufgrund der scheiẞ Entscheidungen von Herstellern um das Reparieren der Geräte schwieriger oder nicht möglich zu machen (z.B. verklebte Akkus). 
Und das ganze ist dann auch unabhängig davon ob etwas den tollen Premiumpreis hat oder angeblich ein Profigerät ist (siehe Surface und Mac´s Premium Preise und Premiumscheiße wenn mal was ist). 

Für die Metzgerqualität würde ich meine Hand aber auch nicht mehr ins Feuer legen, da muss man seinen Laden schon kennen.
Mir wäre es lieber wenn viel mehr Bauern den Vertrieb auch selber übernehmen würden, über Hofläden oder über den lokalen Supermarkt z.B. Rewe, hier gibt es Fleisch, Eier usw. vom Bauer den man sogar kennt.

Aber irgendwie ist das schon wieder etwas OT sry


----------



## LastManStanding (16. August 2018)

Ein größere Stadt in Umgbung versucht es anders, die Regen und Schmutz -Kanäle werden in den Felsen Gefräst und mit Compound Flüssig vergossen. Die Umweltbetriebe erhoffen sich 200 Jahre-was auch wieder schlecht für die Wirtschaft wäre, 200Jahre kein Kanalbau ist ja quasi ein Rückschritt um den Forstritt zu Fördern werden nicht nur Fortlaufende Prozesse benötigt sondern auch das Know how der Beschäfftigten Leidet enorm das wären ja vielerorts 6 Generationen an arbeitern. Die ihr Fachwissen wenn sie aus der Umgebung stammen nur durch, Montage an Orten die das nicht leisten können oder überlieferung bekämmen^^. Nach meiner Meinung ist das nur nicht realistisch, das Rohrleitungssystem wird seit den Römern bewusst als (plumb) Stecksystem gebaut. In Form von Muffe und spitzende. Die in Gummi gelagerten Rohre müssen sich nämlich unabhängig voneinander bewegen können allein schon durch den Temperatur unterschied des Systems seiner Umgebung und der transportierten Flüssigkeit....


----------



## sinchilla (16. August 2018)

> Dazu reichen die Rohstoffe eben nicht ewig


 genau darum gehts ja, letztendlich, man verdient am versagen der "anderen". in bezug zu "normaler" tauschwirtschaft hat das wenig gemein.

in bezug zur deutschen landwirtschaft bedeutet dies, sie ist der verlierer, es gibt "bessere"bzw. gleiche produkte aber geringerer preis. subventionen sind das "extralevel" der freunde aber nicht selbst erreicht, landwirtschaft in deutschland funktioniert in meinen augen nicht mehr


----------



## tdi-fan (17. August 2018)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ... landwirtschaft in deutschland funktioniert in meinen augen nicht mehr



Wenn es in Deutschland keine Landwirtschaft mehr geben würde, dann müssten wir, unsere Produkte aus dem Ausland importieren, und dann zu 100%, und wir wären dann auch zu 100% vom Ausland abhängig. Zudem hätten wir keine Kontrolle über ausländische Umwelt- sowie Tierschutzbestimmungen. 
Das wäre noch dazu eine Katastrophe für unsere Kulturlandschaft, von den Arbeitsplätzen, die damit verbunden sind ganz zu schweigen.

LasManStanding hat das wichtigste schon erwähnt; Wertschätzung unserer Produkte und Dienstleistungen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2018)

Alle Betriebe in Deutschland zu schließen ist ja wieder der Teufel an der Wand.
Aber warum muss "der arme Kleinbauer" bestehen bleiben? Autos kommen auch nicht aus der Manufaktur und Einkaufen tut man auch nicht mehr im Tante-Emma-Laden. Wir sind nunmal im 21. Jahrhundert und ein bisschen Konsolidierung und mehr Automatisierung könnte die Landwirtschafts-Industrie(!) durchaus vertragen.


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle Betriebe in Deutschland zu schließen ist ja wieder der Teufel an der Wand.​


Das wäre ja auch total bescheuert. Abseits gigantischer Agrarfabriken wirst du nur schwerlich effizientere Landwirtschafft als die unsrige finden.
​


> Aber warum muss "der arme Kleinbauer" bestehen bleiben? Autos kommen auch nicht aus der Manufaktur und Einkaufen tut man auch nicht mehr im Tante-Emma-Laden. Wir sind nunmal im 21. Jahrhundert und ein bisschen Konsolidierung und mehr Automatisierung könnte die Landwirtschafts-Industrie(!) durchaus vertragen.



Definiere Kleinbauer. Wir sind längst an einem Punkt angelangt, wo immer mehr ehemals mittelständige Betriebe als Kleinbauern durchgehen. Dem Wachstumsirrsinn sei Dank. Wollen wir das wirklich, dass nur noch die bereits erwähnten Agrarfabriken bestehen bleiben?


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

sinchilla schrieb:


> schönes thema! ich kann hier quasi allen meinungen nur zustimmen. jeder hat recht, in bezug auf seine ansichtsweise. ich selbst habe ökolanbau studiert und erfolgreich im letzten semester abgebrochen und bin nun in der "industrie" (windkraft) tätig.
> 
> ich selbst bin der meinung das landwirtschaft in einem hochtechnisierten land, wie dem unserem, nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll ist. der milchbauer im nachbarland kann zu einem bruchteil der lohnkosten das selbe produkt erzeugen, subventionen aller art sind nur palliative instrumente.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, rein wirtschaftlich ist es sinnlos hier Landwirtschaft zu betreiben, doch weiter scheinst du nicht zu denken. 
Es wäre extrem fahrlässig die eigene Versorgungssicherheit aufzugeben, wird Deutschland mit Sanktionen belegt und die EU zerbricht kann es zu Hungersnöten führen, denn von einem Tag auf den anderen baut man nicht wieder eine Nahrungsproduktion auf.
Deshalb ist es essentiell, dass der deutsche Staat die Landwirtschaft subventioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

Landwirtschaft funktioniert durchaus auch in Deutschland 

Das Problem ist nur, dass wir solche gigantischen Überschüsse produzieren,
welche auch noch mit Mrd. an EU-Geldern subventioniert werden,
damit ein "normaler" Markt gar nicht mehr funktioniert .

Die globalen Zocker sind doch das Problem,
im alten Ägypten stand auf Nahrungsmittelspekulation die Todesstrafe,
dass sollte man vlt. wieder mal einführen,
denn Geldscheine, sind als Nahrung nicht so geeignet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Landwirtschaft funktioniert durchaus auch in Deutschland


Ganz offensichtlich. Ich habe drei Bauern(familien) in meiner Bekanntschaft die jetzt keine wahnsinnig großen Höfe haben, man könnte fast sagen Kleinbauern. UNd die sind übertrieben gesagt alle stinkreich. Fettes Haus (oder mehrere), jedes Familienmitglied nen eigenen (S)Q7 und solche Scherze. Da braucht mir zumindest hierzulande keiner mit die armen Bauern zu kommen.


----------



## azzih (17. August 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich. Ich habe drei Bauern(familien) in meiner Bekanntschaft die jetzt keine wahnsinnig großen Höfe haben, man könnte fast sagen Kleinbauern. UNd die sind übertrieben gesagt alle stinkreich. Fettes Haus (oder mehrere), jedes Familienmitglied nen eigenen (S)Q7 und solche Scherze. Da braucht mir zumindest hierzulande keiner mit die armen Bauern zu kommen.



Liegt aber oft daran, dass Bauern Land erben das die Stadt mit Glück später zu Bauland erklärt. Und das ist eine immense Wertvervielfachung. Auch bei uns ist das so passiert kenn 3 Familien die durch den verkauf direkt Millionenbeträge eingestrichen haben. Durch die eigentliche Tätigkeit als Bauer hat man meines Wissens jetzt net automatisch ein Luxusleben.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich. Ich habe drei Bauern(familien) in meiner Bekanntschaft die jetzt keine wahnsinnig großen Höfe haben, man könnte fast sagen Kleinbauern. UNd die sind übertrieben gesagt alle stinkreich. Fettes Haus (oder mehrere), jedes Familienmitglied nen eigenen (S)Q7 und solche Scherze. Da braucht mir zumindest hierzulande keiner mit die armen Bauern zu kommen.



Ja eben,

man bekommt den Rachen nicht voll genug 

Sicherlich haben jetzt ganz kleine Landwirte ihre Probleme,
denen sollte man auch mal helfen 

Den großen Abkassierern ,
würde ich jetzt aber mal gnadenlos mal den Geldhahn  abdrehen


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich. Ich habe drei Bauern(familien) in meiner Bekanntschaft die jetzt keine wahnsinnig großen Höfe haben, man könnte fast sagen Kleinbauern. UNd die sind übertrieben gesagt alle stinkreich. Fettes Haus (oder mehrere), jedes Familienmitglied nen eigenen (S)Q7 und solche Scherze. Da braucht mir zumindest hierzulande keiner mit die armen Bauern zu kommen.



Naja, das Geld haben sie ganz sicherlich nicht durch ihr Bauerndasein bekommen, sondern wie schon erwähnt wurde durch Verkauf von Bauland oder durch völlig andere Tätigkeiten. Auch kannst du nie sagen ob jemand wirklich Geld hat, insbesonders, wenn die ganzen Q7 dann "Firmenautos" sind, die meisten Bauern sind sowieso hoch verschuldet, da ständig große und notwendige Investitionen auf dem Plan stehen.


----------



## chaotium (17. August 2018)

Die bekommen aber in der Regel Subventionen von der EU.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Bio-Milch ist die Quote für Bauern höher. Dazu gibt es sicher auch in deiner Umgebung einen Biohof, der frische Milch im Direktvertrieb anbietet.



Das ist durchaus möglich....müsste ich mal gucken, was es außerhalb von Köln gibt. Allerdings werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für einen kleinen Einkauf mit dem Rad oder der Bahn (eigenes Auto besitze ich nicht) drölf Kilometer aufs Land fahren. Geb ich auch gerne zu: da bin ich zu bequem für


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus möglich....müsste ich mal gucken, was es außerhalb von Köln gibt. Allerdings werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für einen kleinen Einkauf mit dem Rad oder der Bahn (eigenes Auto besitze ich nicht) drölf Kilometer aufs Land fahren. Geb ich auch gerne zu: da bin ich zu bequem für



Wie die Strukturen im Westen aussehen weiß ich nicht. Wobei im Ruhrpott auch eine Stadt neben der anderen liegt und nicht viel Platz für Landwirtschaft ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es essentiell, dass der deutsche Staat die Landwirtschaft subventioniert.


Subvention ist nicht der einzige mögliche Weg. Zölle auf Importe geht z.B. ebenfalls und füllt die Staatskasse statt sie zu leeren. Was nicht heißt dass ich ein riesen Fan von Schutzzölle bin, aber im Vergleich mit Subventionen würde ich sie vorziehen.


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Subvention ist nicht der einzige mögliche Weg. Zölle auf Importe geht z.B. ebenfalls und füllt die Staatskasse statt sie zu leeren. Was nicht heißt dass ich ein riesen Fan von Schutzzölle bin, aber im Vergleich mit Subventionen würde ich sie vorziehen.



Schutzzölle werden nur Gegenzölle zur Folge haben, Subventionen sind der diskretere Weg.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2018)

Die willst doch laut eigener Ausführung nur dass in Deutschland deutsche Landwirtschaft noch lohnenswert ist. Niemand hat davon gesprochen dass sich für die deutsche Landwirtschaft Exporte lohnen müssen. Ergo wäre es auch kein Problem wenn andere Staaten deutsche Landwirtschaft gegenbesteuern.
Genau diese Exporte von subventionierten Gütern machen ja schließlich ganze Länder kaputt.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen viele Landwirte Geld vom Staat das finde ich persönlich dennoch nicht Richtig. Was wirklich geändert werden müsste wären die Preise für Nahrung. Und weil Landwirte und Handelsketten die Preise in den Letzten Jahrzenten derart zerstört haben ist jetzt der Staat gefragt.--Statt die selbst erschaffenen Fehler der Wirtschaft zu unterstützen mit zusätzlichen Zahlungen, sollte besser ein Umbruch stattfinden. Nicht zuletzt ist der Verbraucher gefragt. Wenn man sich überlegt wie wenig wir von unseren Einkommen für Nahrung ausgeben und trotzdem immer billiger billiger billiger kaufen wollen und uns über Wucherpreise von 1 Kilo Rind für 5-10€ beschweren da fällt mir nix mehr ein. Ich bin Durschnittsverdiener. Ich würde aus vielerlei Gründen gerne auch heute schon 2€ für den Liter Milch zahlen. Die Qualität steigt eh mit dem Preis.



Der Lobbyverband der Landwirtschaft und Lebensmittelproduktion ist der vermutlich mächtigste Lobbyverband, den es gibt.
Wenn die in Brüssel über die Straße gehen, versteckt sich das organisierte Verbrechen vor Angst.
Die kriegen alles durchgesetzt. Sieht man ja schon daran, dass die Nitratwerte bei uns viel zu hoch sind, aber niemanden kümmert das.


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die willst doch laut eigener Ausführung nur dass in Deutschland deutsche Landwirtschaft noch lohnenswert ist. Niemand hat davon gesprochen dass sich für die deutsche Landwirtschaft Exporte lohnen müssen. Ergo wäre es auch kein Problem wenn andere Staaten deutsche Landwirtschaft gegenbesteuern.
> Genau diese Exporte von subventionierten Gütern machen ja schließlich ganze Länder kaputt.



Nein. Ich will, dass die Versorgungssicherheit Deutschlands gewährleistet ist. 
Es müssen nicht Landwirtschaftliche Produkte sein auf die Gegenzölle (Zölle ungleich Steuern) erhoben werden, siehe aktueller Handelskonflikt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein. Ich will, dass die Versorgungssicherheit Deutschlands gewährleistet ist.



Was genau ist für dich Versorgungssicherheit? Da gibt es schließlich Abstufungen zwischen *jeder kann im Supermarkt irgendwas zu Essen kaufen *bis zu *es gibt alles zu jeder Zeit*.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau ist für dich Versorgungssicherheit? Da gibt es schließlich Abstufungen zwischen *jeder kann im Supermarkt irgendwas zu Essen kaufen *bis zu *es gibt alles zu jeder Zeit*.



Ich vermute mal in Richtung Produktion aber das wäre utopisch auf der Fläche Deutschlands genügend Nahrung herzustellen. 
Sieht dann auch nicht mehr so schick aus...

(Vielleicht wäre eine autarke Bierproduktion noch machbar^^)


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau ist für dich Versorgungssicherheit? Da gibt es schließlich Abstufungen zwischen *jeder kann im Supermarkt irgendwas zu Essen kaufen *bis zu *es gibt alles zu jeder Zeit*.



Das man sicher stellt, dass jeder in Deutschland Nahrung in ausreichenden Mengen kaufen kann. Stoppt man die Subventionen werden der größte Teil aller Bauern insolvent gehen, da sie mit den Niedriglöhnen in Osteuropa schlicht nicht konkurrieren können. Zerbricht in 20 Jahren die EU und Deutschland macht etwas das den Großen der Welt nicht passt und diese zwingen andere Staaten diese Sanktionen mit zu tragen und sorgen damit dafür, dass kein Staat mehr Nahrung importieren darf gibt es Hungersnöte.
Es gibt einige Bereiche die aus wichtigen Gründen subventioniert werden bzw. werden würden falls nötig, wie z.B auch die Stahlproduktion für den Kriegsfall.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Selbst in Bio wäre eine selbstständige Versorgung von ganz Deutschland möglich. Denn das, was auf den meisten Feldern und Wiesen steht ist Tierfutter oder geht in die Biogasanlage. 

Re: Ackern fuer die Zukunft | ARTE


----------



## Lotto (23. August 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich mache mir des Öfteren viele Gedanken darüber "wie" fair viele Tätigkeiten überhaupt wirklich bezahlt, beziehungsweise das Resultat daraus überhaupt wertgeschätzt wird/werden.



Was du als fair empfindest, empfindet jemand anderes als unfair.
Letztendlich kann es nie eine faire Bezahlung in unserem System geben, da die Bezahlung nicht nur vom Beruf abhängt, sondern auch von Branche, Unternehmesgröße, Unternehmenserfolg, eigen Position im Unternehmen, Vitamin B, wie gut man "netzwerken" kann, etc.
Ich würd in meiner Position bei nem Großunternehmen wie VW auch 50% mehr verdienen, aber da kann halt nicht jeder arbeiten. Ohne Vitamin B oder irgendwelchen herausragenden Eigenschaften ist es da kaum möglich reinzukommen. Also arbeite ich halt in einem kleinen Unternehmen und verdiene halt deutlich weniger, weniger sogar als unstudierte bei Großkonzernen wie VW. Das kann man als unfair bezeichnen, aber so ist nunmal unser System.

Jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich, jeder muss selber sehen das er so viel wie möglich verdient. Letzendlich regelt der Markt sowas von selbst.
Wenn es niemanden gibt der diese Arbeit mehr machen möchte, dann wird diese Arbeit auch teurer. Und wenn trotz Engpässe das Gehalt nicht steigt (so wie in manchem Handwerk), dann liegt das an den Arbeitgebern, die das nicht an ihre Angestellten weitergeben. Leider trägt ja unsere Regierung dazu bei, genau diesen Marktmechanismus durch  "Import" von billigen Arbeitkräften aus Ländern mit wesentlich geringeren Lebenshaltungskosten zu fördern.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst in Bio wäre eine selbstständige Versorgung von ganz Deutschland möglich. Denn das, was auf den meisten Feldern und Wiesen steht ist Tierfutter oder geht in die Biogasanlage.
> 
> Re: Ackern fuer die Zukunft | ARTE



Kann gut sein, habe ich ja nicht bestritten, bei Bio kommt noch der Kostenfaktor hinzu, nicht jeder in Deutschland kann es sich leisten nur Bioprodukte zu kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2018)

Doch, jeder kann es sich leisten. Aber nicht jeder will (ich auch nicht da ich als Wissenschaftlich geprägter Mensch an manches durchaus pragmatischer ran gehen würde als der Bio-Ansatz es verlangt).
Im internationalen Vergleich gibt quasi Niemand so wenig seines Einkommens für Lebensmittel aus wie die Deutschen. So wenig wie Bio-Produkte in unseren Discountern kosten, kostet vergleichbares woanders (auf das Durchschnittsgehalt bezogen) nichtmal aus herkömmlicher Landwirtschaft.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das man sicher stellt, dass jeder in Deutschland Nahrung in ausreichenden Mengen kaufen kann. Stoppt man die Subventionen werden der größte Teil aller Bauern insolvent gehen, da sie mit den Niedriglöhnen in Osteuropa schlicht nicht konkurrieren können. Zerbricht in 20 Jahren die EU und Deutschland macht etwas das den Großen der Welt nicht passt und diese zwingen andere Staaten diese Sanktionen mit zu tragen und sorgen damit dafür, dass kein Staat mehr Nahrung importieren darf gibt es Hungersnöte.
> Es gibt einige Bereiche die aus wichtigen Gründen subventioniert werden bzw. werden würden falls nötig, wie z.B auch die Stahlproduktion für den Kriegsfall.



Das ist so nicht richtig 

Schon jetzt produziert die EU bedeutend mehr Nahrung, als überhaupt benötigt wird.
Die Lobbyisten der "Großagrarwirtschaft" haben die EU solange erpresst,
bis jetzt quasi Subventionen ohne Ende gezahlt werden. 

Die Überschüsse werden extrem billig in die 3. Welt exportiert,
und ruinieren die dortigen Märkte.
Die Gier von wenigen global agierenden nimmersatten Hedgefonds und Co.,
sorgt also direkt für die anwachsende Zahl von Armutsflüchtlingen. 

Im alten Ägypten wurden solche Nahrungsmittelspekulanten einer gerechten Strafe zugeführt.

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich, irgendwann wird es wieder soweit sein,
Geldscheine und Gold machen nunmal nicht satt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2019)

Nach einer Datenerhebung der EU können sich rund 30,3% aller Erwerbslosen keine tägliche vollwertige Mahlzeit leisten.
Zudem gaben 30,4% aller Befragten an das sie bei unerwarteten Ausgaben in Höhe von 1000€ nicht in der Lage wären diese aus eigenen Mitteln zu stämmen (Autoreperatur, defekter Kühlschrank / Waschmaschine, ect.).

EU-Studie: Jedem dritten Arbeitslosen fehlt Geld fuer vollwertiges Essen | WEB.DE

Overview - Eurostat

Man kann eigentlich nur sagen das ist ein Land in dem ein Merz gut und gerne lebt, aber 1/3 der Bevölkerung wohl ehr nicht...


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2019)

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen
Es gibt Länder in das schlechter aussieht klar.., aber auch welche in den es wesentlich besser aussieht. Obwohl diese Wirtschaftlich niedriger bewertet werden.
Die Regierung spricht von Wohlständen, überschüssen, und weniger Arbeitslosen denn je und das Flächendeckend. Schade das man vielen erst erzählen muss das es geschönte Zahlen sind.
Und schwierig denen die wenig bis nichts haben erstmal zu erklären, dass sie nach Aussage der Regierung eigentlich ein Spitzen auskommen haben. Aber mit dem Durschnittseinkommen weit unter dem errechneten Durschnitt Liegen.

Wie unten steht: wir sind alle gleich..(sogar Politiker). aber manche sind eben gleicher als andere...

Der Arbeitsmarkt sieht zwar allgemein nicht schlecht aus, differenziert aber immer weiter Hohe und Niedriege Einkommen. Die berühmte "Schere"
Und Tariftreue? Klar! Aber oft "nur" wenn der Betrieb keine andere wahl hat. Aber naja, durch maßnahmen wie "Minijobs" und Zeitarbeit legt der start ja eine Wahl vor. besser für die Arbeitslosen zaheln ist es allemal. Zuträglich sind auch die Mitarbeiter die sagen Gwerkrschaftsbeitrag pfff! Der Arbeitgeber zahlt doch allen sowiso das gleiche! Frage: Warum macht er das Wohl?Warum?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2019)

Hängt halt davon ab, welchen "Durchschnitt" man nimmt. Das arithmetische Mittel, oder den Median. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/neubau-mieten-einkommen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweise zur Erhebungsmethode*
> 
> Bei der Erhebung wurde das durchschnittliche Einkommen verwendet (nicht das Median-Einkommen). Dadurch hat die Untersuchung eine Rechtsschiefe. Das bedeutet: Die Mietbelastung ist für die meisten Bewohner in der Realität wohl noch höher. Da es mehr Menschen mit niedrigen Einkommen gibt und wenige Menschen mit besonders hohem Einkommen, ist das Durchschnittseinkommen höher als das Median-Einkommen. Es lag bei der Untersuchung aber kein Material zum Median-Einkommen vor.
> 
> ...


Studie zu Neubauten: So viel Geld geht fuer die Miete drauf | tagesschau.de


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Januar 2019)

Genau das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Da kommt es ganz scharf darauf an "wie" der Durschnitt ermittelt wird richtig.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2019)

Ich packe das nachfolgende mal mit in diesen Thread, weils irgendwo zum Thema Arbeit passt.

Die ersten vorläufigen Ergebnisse (für das erste von zwei Jahren) des finnischen Tests zum Grundeinkommen sind jetzt ausgewertet und oh Wunder oh Wunder, daraus lässt sich nicht die Schlussfolgerung ableiten das der Kapitalismus am Grundeinkommen scheitern würde, weil niemand der es erhält mehr eine Arbeit sucht. 

Hier die Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse von Web.de:



> Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen *wirkt sich positiv auf die  Gesundheit von Arbeitslosen aus, beschleunigt aber nicht deren Rückkehr  auf den Arbeitsmarkt:* Zu diesem Schluss kommen Forscher in der  vorläufigen Auswertung eines auf zwei Jahre angelegten Pilotprojekts in Finnland.
> *Die  Empfänger des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens litten demnach weniger  unter Stress, Konzentrations- oder Gesundheitsproblemen als eine  Kontrollgruppe. "Sie blickten auch zuversichtlicher in die Zukunft*",  erklärte Minna Ylikännö von der finnischen Sozialversicherungsbehörde  (Kela) am Freitag.
> ...
> "*Den Empfängern des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens gelang es weder  besser noch schlechter als der Kontrollgruppe, einen Job zu finden*"
> ...



Es hat also positive Effekte auf das gesundheitliche Wohlbefinden gehabt, na welch Wunder, wo dadurch einiger Druck von den Personen genommen wurde.

Gut das die Leute "mehr" Arbeit finden, wie sich als Ergebnis davon erhoft wurde, war bis dato nicht der Fall, ist aber meiner Meinung nach auch kaum verwunderlich, wer ohne Grundeinkommen keine Arbeit findet wird es auch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit, weil die Probleme für eine Jobaufnahme da wohl wo ganz anders liegen werden (Beispielsweise zu geriner Qualifizierung, gesundheitliche Probleme, Familie, zu langes ausscheiden aus dem Job, usw. usf).

Allerdings haben die Testpersonen eben auch nicht weniger Arbeit gefunden / oder gesucht als die Personen die kein Grundeinkommen bekommen haben, es gab also auch keine (wie von den Weltuntergang heraufbeschwördenden Wirtschaftsreichsbürgern prognostiziert) negativen Effekt, im Gegenteil bei gleichen Effekt auf die Wirtschaft konnte man nachweislich die gesundheitliche Lebensqualität der Empfänger steigern.

Trotzdem, ich bin mir sicher wir werden bald schon wieder von den Wirtschaftsreichsbürgern hören warum es trotzdem es bei Vorteilen keine Nachteile mit sich bringt nicht kommen darf, weil sonst das kapitalistische Abendland und seine Arbeitswelt untergehen würde.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Trotzdem, ich bin mir sicher wir werden bald schon wieder von den Wirtschaftsreichsbürgern hören warum es trotzdem es bei Vorteilen keine Nachteile mit sich bringt nicht kommen darf, weil sonst das kapitalistische Abendland und seine Arbeitswelt untergeht.



Der Mindestlohn hat ja auch Millionen Jobs zerstört -- haben die FDPler jedenfalls gesagt. Also muss es stimmen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Finnland hat übrigens keinen Mindestlohn. Mit dem Effekt dass manche dann mit dem Grundeinkommen zwar auch einen Job gefunden haben, nach dessen Ende mit den alten Regelungen aber besser fahren würden diesen wieder aufzugeben.


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Finnland hat übrigens keinen Mindestlohn. Mit dem Effekt dass manche dann mit dem Grundeinkommen zwar auch einen Job gefunden haben, nach dessen Ende mit den alten Regelungen aber besser fahren würden diesen wieder aufzugeben.


Zwar keinen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn, aber: Arbeiten in Finnland | SAK


> Es gibt keinen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn in Finnland, sondern er wird  branchenspezifisch in Tarifverträgen festgelegt. Die in Tarifverträgen  festgelegten Lohn- bzw. Gehaltsniveaus gelten für alle  Arbeitnehmer/-innen der betreffenden Branche, auch für vorübergehend von  einem ausländischen Unternehmen nach Finnland entsandte Beschäftigte  und für ausländische Leiharbeitskräfte.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2019)

Markus Söder (CSU): "Agenda 2010 ist ein Erfolgsmodell, zwar nicht für die SPD, aber für Deutschland und das ist wichtiger."

Soeder: "Hartz 4 ist ein Erfolgsmodell!" | WEB.DE

Na da fragt man sich doch warum die CSU sich dann nicht bemüht mal Politik zu machen die gut für Deutschland ist, auch wenn es vieleicht kein Erfolgsmodell für die CSU werden würde, z.B. indem man mal Politik für die betrogenen Dieselfahrer macht, oder sich für einen Mindestlohn einsetzt der dem Arbeitnehmer auch ein Minimum an Lebensqualität und finanzielle Absicherung im Alter garantiert.

Ach stimmt, man muss ja an die eigenen Kontakte zur Wirtschaft und die wirtschaftliche Zukunft denken. Wenn man nicht mehr poltisch relevant ist wird das nichts mit der Post-Politikkarriere als Lobbyist, Aufsichtsrat, Berater, usw, weil man nichts mehr für die Wirtschaft "deichseln" kann.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2019)

Interessant, wie der Hartz4 Satz von 424€ festgelegt wird: Mann, Sieber! vom 12. Februar 2019 - ZDFmediathek (ab min. 25:00)


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2019)

Anmaßen, was gut für Deutschland ist und was nicht, konnte diese kleine, bayerische Lokalpartei schon immer. Und wenn's mit Deutschland nicht reicht, dann halt gleich für die ganze EU. Siehe PKW-Maut.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant, wie der Hartz4 Satz von 424€ festgelegt wird: Mann, Sieber! vom 12. Februar 2019 - ZDFmediathek (ab min. 25:00)



Ja, hab ich auch gesehen. Da wird wieder gestrichen, was das Zeugs hält.
Wie viel davon ist eigentlich für neue Kleidung gedacht? 3€?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch gesehen. Da wird wieder gestrichen, was das Zeugs hält.
> Wie viel davon ist eigentlich für neue Kleidung gedacht? 3€?



Nicht mehr ganz akutell aber soviel mehr sind die einzelnen Beträge auch wieder nicht gestiegen um nicht noch immer eine grobe Richtschnurr bzgl der einzelnen Posten zu bieten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie man sieht sind sogar 35 Euro für Kleidung vorgesehen, was natürlich utopisch ist, da die Beträge in anderen Bereichen viel zu knapp bemeßen sind, wobei besonders armselig ist das für Bildung (was im Grunde die Grundvorraussetzung ist um aus ALG2 raus zu kommen) gerade einmal 1 Euro vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht sind sogar 35 Euro für Kleidung vorgesehen, was natürlich utopisch ist, da die Beträge in anderen Bereichen viel zu knapp bemeßen sind, wobei besonders armselig ist das für Bildung gerade einmal 1 Euro vorgesehen ist.



Was ist mit anderen Waren und Dienstleistungen gemeint?
Und wo ist das Geld für den Internetzugang? Muss man sich den von woanders abschneiden?
Und 24€ für Haushaltsführung ist stark. Geht also die Waschmaschine kaputt, muss ich 2 Jahre sparen um eine neue kaufen zu können, sofern ich keine nehme, die über 500€ kostet.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit anderen Waren und Dienstleistungen gemeint?
> Und wo ist das Geld für den Internetzugang? Muss man sich den von woanders abschneiden?
> Und 24€ für Haushaltsführung ist stark. Geht also die Waschmaschine kaputt, muss ich 2 Jahre sparen um eine neue kaufen zu können, sofern ich keine nehme, die über 500€ kostet.



Internetzugang müsste mit im Posten "Nachrichtenübermittlung" enthalten sein.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Internetzugang müsste mit im Posten "Nachrichtenübermittlung" enthalten sein.



Könnte knapp werden, wenn man Internet und Handy hat. Zumindest bei uns würden die 35€ nie reichen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2019)

Das ist noch der Punkt den ich als Großzügig ansehen würde. Ein Handy inklusive mehrere GB Internet bekommt man für unter 20€ im Monat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Februar 2019)

Jap - für mein altes Handy (=Telefon) hab ich für ne Komplettflat in alle Netze 3€ im Monat gezahlt.
Für den neumodischen Kram den ich jetzt benutzen muss (=Smartphone) sinds 15€ im Monat mit einem GB Datenvolumen das ich in aller Regel nicht mal halb verbrauche.

Der Reiter "Telekommunikation" meines Haushaltsbuches spuckt einen Mittelwert von 86,30€ pro Monat aus. Darin enthalten sind Internet, Telefon, Handy, GEZ und Kleinkram der damit was zu tun hat. So ganz billig ists nicht aber zumindest die Kosten für Internet+Telefon (50€ für 500 MBit+Flat) und die fürs Handy (die genannten 15€) halte ich für angemessen. Nur die GEZ geht mir aufn Sack weil ich quasi Null von dem Nutze für das die steht. Aber da hat man ja keine Wahl.


Insgesamt bin ich glaube ich bei den "Sparten" wo ich Geld ausgeben ziemlich... anders als der Normalo. Wo oben Kleidung erwähnt wurde: 2018 war der Wert für meine Ausgaben dafür 9,83€ im Monat, 2017 warens 8,25€ und 2016 ganze 21€ pro Monat. Letzterer Ausbruch nach oben lag daran, dass ich in dem Jahr geheiratet habe und man da doch maln neuen Anzug braucht. 
Kleidung ist bei mir was was ersetzt wird wenns kaputt geht (ich habs bisher geschafft meine Figur über die Jahre beizubehalten^^). Und so Jeans und Pullis und T-Shirts und Schuhe halten bei normalem Gebrauch wirklich sehr lange.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist noch der Punkt den ich als Großzügig ansehen würde. Ein Handy inklusive mehrere GB Internet bekommt man für unter 20€ im Monat.



Was zahlst du denn so an Internet und Handy im Monat? Und denk daran, dass Kindern einen geringeren Hartz 4 Satz haben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Reiter "Telekommunikation" meines Haushaltsbuches spuckt einen Mittelwert von 86,30€ pro Monat aus. Darin enthalten sind Internet, Telefon, Handy, GEZ und Kleinkram der damit was zu tun hat. So ganz billig ists nicht aber zumindest die Kosten für Internet+Telefon (50€ für 500 MBit+Flat) und die fürs Handy (die genannten 15€) halte ich für angemessen. Nur die GEZ geht mir aufn Sack weil ich quasi Null von dem Nutze für das die steht. Aber da hat man ja keine Wahl.



Hartz 4 Leute können sich ja von dem Beitragssatz befreien lassen -- müssen das aber selbst machen, das Jobcenter macht das nicht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und so Jeans und Pullis und T-Shirts und Schuhe halten bei normalem Gebrauch wirklich sehr lange.



Viele allein erziehende Mütter sind Hartz 4 Empfänger. Die haben dann in der Regel kleine Kinder, die ständig neue Sachen brauchen.
Ich hab die Kleidung meiner Kinder immer an eine soziale Einrichtung gespendet, wo sich dann Menschen mit geringen Einkommen oder auch Flüchtlinge neue Kleidung für ihre Kinder abholen können. Solidarität halte ich für einen der wichtigsten Faktoren in unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viele allein erziehende Mütter sind Hartz 4 Empfänger. Die haben dann in der Regel kleine Kinder, die ständig neue Sachen brauchen.
> Ich hab die Kleidung meiner Kinder immer an eine soziale Einrichtung gespendet, wo sich dann Menschen mit geringen Einkommen oder auch Flüchtlinge neue Kleidung für ihre Kinder abholen können. Solidarität halte ich für einen der wichtigsten Faktoren in unserer Gesellschaft.




Gleichzeitig kann Solidarität oder auch Almosen (Tafeln, Kleiderkammern etc.) halt auch nicht die Lösung für strukturell bedingte Armut und Notlagen sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kann Solidarität oder auch Almosen (Tafeln, Kleiderkammern etc.) halt auch nicht die Lösung für strukturell bedingte Armut und Notlagen sein.



Im Grunde nicht, nur leider missbraucht unsere Politik diese solidarische Hilfe der Bevölkerung, durch solche Hilfseinrichtungen wiee die Tafel, oder Kleiderkammern, zunehmend dafür, um so um notwendige Erhöhungen der Bedarfssätze rum zu kommen, auch um damit dann zu umgehen das paralell der Mindestlohn steigen müsste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kann Solidarität oder auch Almosen (Tafeln, Kleiderkammern  etc.) halt auch nicht die Lösung für strukturell bedingte Armut und  Notlagen sein.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde nicht, nur leider missbraucht unsere Politik diese solidarische Hilfe der Bevölkerung



Da gibts Methoden die wirklich sehr durchdacht sind/funktionieren und die Politik kaum die Finger drin hat.
Foodsaver – Lebensmittelretten.de Wiki kann man da sehr empfehlen. Wir haben einige Leute bei mir auf der Arbeit die das tun und die Nummer ist wirklich vorbildlich. Man kann sich kaum vorstellen was bei den großen Einzelhändlern an Nahrungsmittelmengen weggeworfen wird die noch gut sind. So viel, dass die ganzen Bedürftigen es nicht schaffen es zu essen. Ohne Quatsch, wir haben ein paar Leute die regelmäßig bei Edeka, Globus, Rewe usw. vorbeifahren und dort Lebensmittel bekommen die sonst in die Tonne fliegen (das geht eben nur bei teilnehmenden Läden und mit der Foodsaver-"Ausbildung" da man hier doch einige Dinge beachten muss) und die werden dann an Tafeln, Hilfeeinrichtungen usw. verteilt. Und wenn alle so viel haben wie sie nur tragen können können die Foodsaver selbst oder ihre Bekannten den Rest haben. Und selbst DAS reicht oft nicht dass alles wegkommt!

Wir haben einen so abartigen Überfluss dass es zum Himmel stinkt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kann Solidarität oder auch Almosen (Tafeln, Kleiderkammern etc.) halt auch nicht die Lösung für strukturell bedingte Armut und Notlagen sein.



Der Staat klammert sich aus und die Tafeln müssen seinen Job übernehmen. Das ist echt erschreckend.
Schlimm, wenn Kinder nicht das bekommen können, was sie verdienen, gerade dort sollte man nicht sparen.
Bei meiner Tochter damals in der Schulklasse gab es auch Kinder, die keine Ausflüge mitmachen konnten, weil deren Eltern sich das nicht leisten konnten.
Wir -- also die Eltern der anderen Kinder -- haben dann immer zusammengelegt, damit die Kinder doch mitfahren konnten.
Das gleiche bei Schulbüchern oder Ausrüstungen. Da haben die Eltern immer mitgezahlt, damit die Kinder neue Schulbücher haben, Computer für den Unterricht usw.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde nicht, nur leider missbraucht unsere Politik diese solidarische Hilfe der Bevölkerung, durch solche Hilfseinrichtungen wiee die Tafel, oder Kleiderkammern, zunehmend dafür, um so um notwendige Erhöhungen der Bedarfssätze rum zu kommen, auch um damit dann zu umgehen das paralell der Mindestlohn steigen müsste.



Der Staat kümmert sich lieber um die großen Konzerne, damit es denen gut geht. Für den gering Verdiener wird gar nichts gemacht.
Und was hab ich letztes gesehen? Frontal 21 glaube ich. Da müssen Kinder von Hartz 4 Menschen, die mit einer Ausbildung fertig sind oder -- hab das echt nicht genau verstanden -- anteilig das Kindergeld zurück bezahlen, obwohl das Kindergeld auf Hartz 4 angerechnet wurde. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir haben einen so abartigen Überfluss dass es zum Himmel stinkt.



Es werden immer noch Millionen Tonnen an Lebensmittel pro Jahr weggeworfen.
Und mit unseren Kleidungen, die in die Kleidersammlung kommt und nach Afrika geht, werden afrikanische Kleinerproduktionen kaputt gemacht, da sie mit den niedrigen Preisen nicht mithalten können. Lieber spende ich daher meine Kleidung an örtliche Vereine, die die Sachen dann direkt weiter geben oder dafür sorgen, dass sie in Flüchtlingslager kommen.
Da gibt es ja genug Menschen, die mit dem flüchten, was sie tragen und dann z.B. nichts haben, um durch den Winter zu kommen. Die brauchen das viel dringender.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts Methoden die wirklich sehr durchdacht sind/funktionieren und die Politik kaum die Finger drin hat.
> Foodsaver – Lebensmittelretten.de Wiki kann man da sehr empfehlen. Wir haben einige Leute bei mir auf der Arbeit die das tun und die Nummer ist wirklich vorbildlich. Man kann sich kaum vorstellen was bei den großen Einzelhändlern an Nahrungsmittelmengen weggeworfen wird die noch gut sind. So viel, dass die ganzen Bedürftigen es nicht schaffen es zu essen. Ohne Quatsch, wir haben ein paar Leute die regelmäßig bei Edeka, Globus, Rewe usw. vorbeifahren und dort Lebensmittel bekommen die sonst in die Tonne fliegen (das geht eben nur bei teilnehmenden Läden und mit der Foodsaver-"Ausbildung" da man hier doch einige Dinge beachten muss) und die werden dann an Tafeln, Hilfeeinrichtungen usw. verteilt. Und wenn alle so viel haben wie sie nur tragen können können die Foodsaver selbst oder ihre Bekannten den Rest haben. Und selbst DAS reicht oft nicht dass alles wegkommt!
> 
> Wir haben einen so abartigen Überfluss dass es zum Himmel stinkt.



Es geht nicht darum, dass die Politik irgendwo ihre Finger drin hat, es geht darum, dass sie es eben nicht hat! Du hast recht, wir leben in einem absoluten Überfluss von Warenangebot. Gleichzeitig sind die Mittel, um daran teilzuhaben, sehr ungleich verteilt (so manch einer mag einen Zusammenhang erkennen zwischen Produktivitätssteigerung, (Über-)Sättigung des Marktes, Ramschpreisen, niedrigeren Gewinnmargen, sinkenden Löhnen, geringerer Kaufkraft, weiterem Druck auf die Preise, dadurch auf die Löhne etc. etc.). Hohe Armutsgefährdung von Alleinerziehenden, "Working Poor", Rentnern, chronisch Kranken, Obdach- und Wohnungslosigkeit... alles Dinge, bei denen der Staat tragfähige, strukturelle Lösungen finden müsste. Stattdessen aber wohltätige Einrichtungen, Sozialverbände, Ehrenamtliche etc. die dringend notwendige Arbeit tun lässt, größtenteils ohne Unterstützung.

Darum finde ich Einrichtungen wie die Tafeln oder ähnliches zwar prinzipiell total gut, weil sie eben Menschen helfen. Aber dass es sie überhaupt gibt bzw. geben muss, ist empörend! Das laste ich aber natürlich nicht den entsprechenden Einrichtungen, sondern einer verfehlten Politik an, die es einfach nicht schafft, strukturelle Lücken in der sozialen Absicherung zu schließen. Darum sage ich auch in vielen Kontexten, dass bei caritativer Arbeit erst im Verbund mit politischem Bewusstsein "ein Schuh draus" wird.

/edit: Grammar


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Darum finde ich Einrichtungen wie die Tafeln oder ähnliches zwar prinzipiell total gut, weil sie eben Menschen helfen. Aber dass es sie überhaupt gibt bzw. geben muss, ist empörend! Das laste ich aber natürlich nicht den entsprechenden Einrichtungen, sondern einer verfehlten Politik an, die es einfach nicht schafft, strukturelle Lücken in der sozialen Absicherung zu schließen. Darum sage ich auch in vielen Kontexten, dass bei caritativer Arbeit erst im Verbund mit politischem Bewusstsein "ein Schuh draus" wird.



Das gleiche kannst du jetzt mit den Fahrverboten für Diesel machen.
Die Grenzwerte sind seit 2010 fix. Also seit jetzt 9 Jahren. In der Zeit hat es die Regierung nicht geschafft, die Automobilindustrie dazu zu drängen, die Autos besser zu machen. Alles wurde nur weiter getragen und jetzt fällt das den Leuten vor die Füße, die diese Autos nutzen und dafür bestraft werden.
Die Politik drückt sich schon seit längerem, endlich mal klare Linien erkennen zu lassen und ein Thema auch mal durch zuziehen.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Februar 2019)

Kleidung kann man vom 2. Markt auf Kleiderbörsen/Facebook-Marktplatz und und und besorgen. Oftmals haben Freunde bereits Kinder die älter sind und aus der Kleidung bereits raus gewachsen sind, es gibt immer Mittel und Wege an günstige Kleidung zu kommen. 

H4 ist für die Grundsicherung, wer erwartet sich davon G-Star und co. kaufen zu können sollte aufhören den Illusionen hinterher zu laufen.

Auch das neuste Handy mit Vertrag 40€/Monat und so muss auch nicht sein. 

Wer sich sowas alles wünscht sollte den Arsch bewegen und sich Arbeit suchen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer sich sowas alles wünscht sollte den Arsch bewegen und sich Arbeit suchen.



Bitte nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt genug Menschen, die gerne arbeiten wollen, aber keine Chance am Arbeitsmarkt haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Politik drückt sich schon seit längerem, endlich mal klare Linien erkennen zu lassen und ein Thema auch mal durch zuziehen.



Man drückt sich meiner Meinung nach auch ganz bewusst davor. Politiker ist inzwischen schon lange kein Amt mehr was man als Dienst an der Allgemeinheit der Staatsbürger betachtet, sondern Politiker zu wird inzwischen vor allem als eine berufliche Karriere und ein Sprungbrett in gut bezahlte Positionen und Verträge bei der Wirtschaft betachtet.
Entsprechend hat man natürlich auch gar kein Interesse daran sich mögliche Karriereoptionen in die Wirtschaft zu verbauen, indem man dort unbeliebte Positionen und Maßnahmen durchdrückt.

So eine Handhabung der Dinge kann aber für eine Demokratie und die Bürger in ihr nicht gut sein und auch wenn man seit einiger Zeit immer gerne aus den etablierten politischen Lagern primär Fake News und Rechtspopulisten für sinkendes Vertrauen in Politik und Demokratie verantwortlich machen möchte, der viel größere Verlust ruht doch ehr daher das die Bürger nicht mehr davon überzeugt sind das ihre "Karrierepolitiker" auch wirklich in ihrem Interesse handeln und nicht im Interesse ihrer politischen und wirtschaftlichen Karriere und einiger weniger mit großen Vermögen.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bitte nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt genug Menschen, die gerne arbeiten wollen, aber keine Chance am Arbeitsmarkt haben.



Stimmt, sorry. Dafür ist das Soziale Fangnetz ja auch da, aber man sollte halt keine Wunder erwarten, es ist nur eine Grundsicherung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Stimmt, sorry. Dafür ist das Soziale Fangnetz ja auch da, aber man sollte halt keine Wunder erwarten, es ist nur eine Grundsicherung.



Klar, zum Leben mag das vielleicht auch reichen, aber soziale Kontakte kannst du mit dem Geld nicht pflegen.


----------



## Basti1988 (18. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, zum Leben mag das vielleicht auch reichen, aber soziale Kontakte kannst du mit dem Geld nicht pflegen.



Natürlich kann man das, nicht alle sozialen Interaktionen sind mit Geld verbunden. Und Kino und Co. sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach Luxus und es gehört nicht zur Grundsicherung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das, nicht alle sozialen Interaktionen sind mit Geld verbunden. Und Kino und Co. sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach Luxus und es gehört nicht zur Grundsicherung.



Ach so, wenn also deine Freunde ins Kino, Kneipe oder sonst wo hingehen und du nicht mit kannst, weil du dir das nicht leisten kannst, hast du die falschen Freunde?
Such dir also welche, mit denen man einfach nur in den Park geht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn also deine Freunde ins Kino, Kneipe oder sonst wo hingehen und du nicht mit kannst, weil du dir das nicht leisten kannst, hast du die falschen Freunde?


Sagen wir mal so - wenn du es ihnen nicht erzählen kannst ohne ausgelacht zu werden und die Freunde kein günstigeres Alternativprogramm anbieten können: Ja.

Solche Leute und Probleme hatten wir früher auch (als Schüler und Studenten statt Arbeiter und Angestellte...) und es wurde sich mehr als einmal gegenseitig ausgeholfen wenn maln Zehner gefehlt hat fürs Kino. Wenn das nicht reichte oder bei jemandem mal nix ging hat man bei einem Kollegen nen DVD-Abend im Keller gemacht undn paar Kilo Fritten inne Fritteuse geschmissen. War so wie ich das empfand manchmal durchaus die weitaus lustigere Aktion verglichen mit Kino. 

Natürlich sind solche Optionen begrenzt im Sparpotential. Aber wenn man sich ansieht was heute ein Kinobesuch kostet kann man da wirklich viel alternatives Zeug mit machen wenn der Personenkreis da offen ist. Ich sehe den nötigen finanziellen Aufwand zur Pflege sozialer Kontakte zwar auch nicht bei Null, das wäre illusorisch, aber da brauchts auch keine Hunderte von Euros.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Ja, das machst du 2-3 mal und dann wirst du irgendwann von deinen Freunden nicht mehr gefragt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2019)

Dann sinds, entschuldigung, Arschlöcher.
Die leute mit denen wir das damals gemacht haben sind noch immer alle befreundet - wenn heute wer nicht eingeladen wird liegts daran dass er mittlerweile Hunderte km weg wohnt. Aber Geld war nie, wirklich nie ein Thema bei uns, auch wenn wir stark unterschiedliche Einkommen/Situationen hatten. Wenn da einer inner Kneipe gesagt hat ich bin heut klamm lagen schnell die 5-Mark-Stücke aufm Tisch zur Verteilung. Da gabs gar keine Diskussionen. 

Ich befürchte nur, dass derartige Formen des Zusammenhalts in der heutigen modernen Welt vielleicht weniger gelebt werden oder bekannt sind bei den jungen Menschen. Wo heute ja jeder minderwertig erscheint der kein Geld fürs neueste iPhone hat (kommt mir manchmal so vor).


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2019)

Die Leute wollen sich ja nicht immer durchschnorren das ist den meisten selber unangenehm.
Und Kinobesuche gehören für mich zur kulturellen Teilhabe.
Viele können sich das nicht leisten (genauso wie Kneipenbesuche, Billard spielen etc) und werden ausgegrenzt.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das Schulbücher/Material kostenlos für jeden zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte. Auch Laptops/Tablets.
Die Politiker reden doch immer davon das Bildung für die Zukunft unseres Landes so wichtig ist. Dann sollen sie in dem Bereich mehr tun.

Edit: Am besten auch Schuluniformen wie in England. Damit nicht Schüler ausgegrenzt werden weil  sich keine Markenklamotten leisten können.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Am besten auch Schuluniformen wie in England. Damit nicht Schüler ausgegrenzt werden weil  sich keine Markenklamotten leisten können.



Und dann lassen sich die Kids die Schuluniform bei Armani fertigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Am besten auch Schuluniformen wie in England. Damit nicht Schüler ausgegrenzt werden weil  sich keine Markenklamotten leisten können.



Ach glaub mal auch in England werden Mitschüler, trotz Schuluniform, ausgegrenzt, Kinder / Jugendliche sind da nicht unkreativ und Ausweichmöglichkeiten für "materiellen sozialen Status" gibts nun wahrhaftig mehr als genug.
Wenns nicht die Kleidung ist, woran sie einen "Status" festlegen können dann ist es halt das Smartphone, das Fahrrad, die Halskette, das Armband, Schulranzen, Nagellack, Armbanduhr / Smartwatch, der Füllfederhalter, Tablet, die Sportkleidung (soweit ich weiß ist die nicht einheitlich), wo man zuletzt Urlaub gemacht hat, Lippenstift, oder weiß Gott was sonst.

Es ist ein irriger Glaube das man nur einheitliche Schulkleidung einführen müsste und schon würde soziale Ausgrenzung an Schulen, durch materielle Statussymbole einfach von selbst verschwinden und es gäbe das Problem nicht mehr. 

Wo ein Wille zur materiellen und sozialen Ausgrenzung und Abgrenzung ist ist auch ein Weg hin.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

@Nightslaver: Leider hast du wohl damit Recht. Aber es wäre zumindest eine Sache weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Darin enthalten sind Internet, Telefon, Handy, GEZ und Kleinkram der damit was zu tun hat.



GEZ/Rundfunkbeitrag fällt bei Hartz4 genauso wie beim Bafög weg. 

Allerdings sind auch die 33€ für Verkehr sehr knapp. 
Von meinem aktuellen Semesterbeitrag gehen 184,20 € fürs Semesterticket drauf. Wären also 30,70€ pro Monat. Wenn man kein Student ist, bekommt man so ein günstiges Ticket aber gar nicht.




Basti1988 schrieb:


> Und Kino und Co. sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach Luxus und es gehört nicht zur Grundsicherung.



Nur die Filme bei Kinox.to zu schauen, wird auch nicht so gern gesehen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das Schulbücher/Material kostenlos für jeden zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte. Auch Laptops/Tablets.



Wobei ich von Tablets für Schüler nicht überzeugt bin, wenn man sich die Halbwertszeit der Displays der privaten Smartphones/Tablets anschaut. So ein Schulgerät ist eine Investition, die mindestens 5-10 Jahre laufen muss. 
Dazu kommt die mangelhafte Updatepolitik und die Datenschutzprobleme bei den mobilen Betriebssystemen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich von Tablets für Schüler nicht überzeugt bin, wenn man sich die Halbwertszeit der Displays der privaten Smartphones/Tablets anschaut. So ein Schulgerät ist eine Investition, die mindestens 5-10 Jahre laufen muss.



In nicht mal 4 Wochen sind die Tablets aus den Schulen verschwunden und bei Ebay vertickt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Es gibt schon Schulen die Tablets nutzen. Und da ist auch nichts verschwunden.
Von mir aus können es auch (ältere) Notebooks sein. Hauptsache was digitales zum arbeiten.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Schulen die Tablets nutzen. Und da ist auch nichts verschwunden.
> Von mir aus können es auch (ältere) Notebooks sein. Hauptsache was digitales zum arbeiten.


Was Digitales an Schulen gibt's doch schon seit über 20 Jahren, nennt sich PC und damit wurde bzw. wird in gewissen Wahlpflichtfächern gelernt.

Keine Ahnung, was alle immer mit dem Tablet wollen. Keiner von denen wird später zum Informatiker, nur weil auf einem Bildschirm rumtippt.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was alle immer mit dem Tablet wollen. Keiner von denen wird später zum Informatiker, nur weil auf einem Bildschirm rumtippt.^^



Vor allem sind die wirklich sinnvollen Anwendungsbereiche für Tablets in der Arbeitswelt ehr überschaubar (speziell), da wären mehr / bessere Skills im Bereich des Desktop-PCs wesentlich förderlicher.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was Digitales an Schulen gibt's doch schon seit über 20 Jahren, nennt sich PC und damit wurde bzw. wird in gewissen Wahlpflichtfächern gelernt.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was alle immer mit dem Tablet wollen. Keiner von denen wird später zum Informatiker, nur weil auf einem Bildschirm rumtippt.^^


Es geht doch nicht um 2 Stunden Informatik die Woche. Sondern um das (selbstständige) erarbeiten von Aufgaben und beschaffen von Informationen aus dem Internet. Verknüpft mit dem Unterricht anderer Fächer.
Sowas nennt man Medienkompetenz und sollte man auch in der Schule erlernen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2019)

Ich denke, dass deine Schulzeit wesentlich länger zurückliegt als meine, aber ich hatte Medienkompetenz als Teil eines Wahlpflichtfaches auf der Schule. Wer sich für den Bereich weitergehend interessierte, konnte noch dazu Mediendesign (getarnt als "Informatik") dazuwählen.
Das was du forderst wird an Schulen schon lange unterrichtet und den Rest eigenet man sich doch sowieso zuhause an. 
Wenn ich mir angucke, wenn schon Vierjährige mit Smartphone und Tablet beschenkt werden...
Es liegt nunmal auch, oder hauptsächlich, in der Verantwortung der Eltern dafür zu sorgen, dass sowas vernünftig genutzt wird. Und dafür braucht's nun wirklich keine Tablets an Kindergärten oder Grundschulen, ist völliger Schwachsinn, die Kleinen sollten in dem Alter das Zeug normalerweise gar nicht erst anrühren, sondern erst mal vernünftig Lesen und Schreiben (mit Stift und Papier!) lernen. 

Das Problem ist, dass es auch hier wieder einen Haufen Lobbyisten gibt, die ihre teuren Geräte, welche alle 6 Monate technisch sowieso wieder obsolet werden, flächendeckend an den Mann (bzw. ans Kind) bringen und dadurch Kohle scheffeln wollen. Natürlich auch nachhaltig; Markenprägung ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass deine Schulzeit wesentlich länger zurückliegt als meine, aber ich hatte Medienkompetenz als Teil eines Wahlpflichtfaches auf der Schule. Wer sich für den Bereich weitergehend interessierte, konnte noch dazu Mediendesign (getarnt als "Informatik") dazuwählen.


Ja wir hatten vielleicht 2 Stunden Informatik die Woche.  Da war Medienkompetenz überhaupt kein Thema weil wir noch kein Internet hatten.


> Das was du forderst wird an Schulen schon lange unterrichtet und den Rest eigenet man sich doch sowieso zuhause an.


Eben nicht! Ich meine nicht den klassichen Informatik-Unterricht. Welcher ja von der Stundenzahl sehr begrenzt ist.
Es geht wie gesagt  darum das (digitale)  Lernen  im heutigen Informationszeitalter auch mit anderen Fächern zu verknüpfen.
Die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert. 



> Wenn ich mir angucke, wenn schon Vierjährige mit Smartphone und Tablet beschenkt werden...
> Es liegt nunmal auch, oder hauptsächlich, in der Verantwortung der Eltern dafür zu sorgen, dass sowas vernünftig genutzt wird. Und dafür braucht's nun wirklich keine Tablets an Kindergärten oder Grundschulen, ist völliger Schwachsinn, die Kleinen sollten in dem Alter das Zeug normalerweise gar nicht erst anrühren, sondern erst mal vernünftig Lesen und Schreiben (mit Stift und Papier!) lernen.


In Kindergärten halte ich es auch noch für zu früh. Aber in  Grundschulen könnte man ab der 3. Klasse  damit anfangen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja wir hatten vielleicht 2 Stunden Informatik die Woche.



Die hatte ich auch schon. Ende der 90er Jahre.
Der "Unterricht" bestand darin eine Seite ausgedruckten text in WordPad abzutippen. Ohne Blödsinn jetzt.

Wenn man da in dem Alter schon ein bisschen wusste wie ein PC so funktioniert konnte man mit einfachsten Mitteln die "Lehrkraft" zur Verzweiflung bringen.
Ich weiß bis heute noch das Admin-Passwort sodass man überall alle Rechte hatte: "inf1001".


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch schon. Ende der 90er Jahre.
> Der "Unterricht" bestand darin eine Seite ausgedruckten text in WordPad abzutippen. Ohne Blödsinn jetzt.


Bei mir wars Anfang der 90´er. Wir hatten Grundlagen/aufbau vom Computer besprochen. Binärystem und mit "GW Basic" kleinere Programme geschrieben.



> Wenn man da in dem Alter schon ein bisschen wusste wie ein PC so funktioniert konnte man mit einfachsten Mitteln die "Lehrkraft" zur Verzweiflung bringen.
> Ich weiß bis heute noch das Admin-Passwort sodass man überall alle Rechte hatte: "inf1001".


Das hatte wir später auf der weiterführenden Schule gemacht. Den Server vom Lehrer "gehackt". Von anderen Rechnern aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Den "Server" vom Lehrer "gehackt". Von anderen Rechnern aus.



Tjo... da hatteste Lehrer die waren froh wenn sie wussten wie sie Wordpad starten und wo man sich wie einloggen kann und dann haste die Schüler davor die kurz die Basecap anhoben, über remote den Lehrerpc syskeyn, die cap wieder runterziehen und "hey, Freistunde" rufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In Kindergärten halte ich es auch noch für zu früh. Aber in  Grundschulen könnte man ab der 3. Klasse  damit anfangen.



Viele Drittklässler sind ja kaum gefestigt selbstständig Informationen aus einem Lehrbuch zu filtern und da willst du sie schon für Recherche an digitale Medien setzen?

Ich glaube wenn man ab der 7. Klasse, weiterführenden Schule, damit anfangen würde den Unterricht Digital zu gestalten würde man wohl kaum die digitale Kompetenz gefährden und es wäre sicherlich produktiverer und passenderer Zeitpunkt.

Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und meinen das nur weil Digitalisierung ein immer wichtigeres Feld ist müsste man auf biegen und brechen schon die Jüngsten so früh wie möglich darin unterrichten und dafür dann Lücken in den Basisfähigkeiten produzieren.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

Wobei jetzt auch im ZDF Heute Journal kam, dass die Verwendung von Laptops im Unterricht nichts für das Verständnis des Stoffes bringt. 
Powerpoint schadet eher, da man im Gegensatz zur Tafel den Lösungsweg nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Edit: Hat etwas gedauert, bis der Beitrag online war, Digitales Klassenzimmer - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt auch im ZDF Heute Journal kam, dass die Verwendung von Laptops im Unterricht nichts für das Verständnis des Stoffes bringt.
> Powerpoint schadet eher, da man im Gegensatz zur Tafel den Lösungsweg nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Edit: Hat etwas gedauert, bis der Beitrag online war, Digitales Klassenzimmer - ZDFmediathek



Es wäre besser, wenn es immer die Möglichkeit gäbe mit Stift und Papier zu arbeiten.

Ansonsten sollte man auf ganz aktuelle Technik setzen. Ein Bekannter von mir, hat sich eine Alternative zu Office 365 programmiert und unterrichtet damit. Funktioniert 1a und ist nicht von den teils sehr langsamen Office 365 Servern abhängig.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es wäre besser, wenn es immer die Möglichkeit gäbe mit Stift und Papier zu arbeiten.



Ein gutes Smartboard kann auch schon helfen. Nicht jeder Schüler muss vor einem Laptop hocken.


----------



## blautemple (20. Februar 2019)

Mein ehemaliges Gymnasium hat Millionen in Smartboards investiert und dann verpeilt die Lehrer darin zu schulen. Auf gut deutsch, die Teile waren verdammt teure Whiteboards 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2019)

Es tut sich wohl was: Streit über Digitalpakt für Schulen: Einigung in Sicht - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges Gymnasium hat Millionen in Smartboards investiert und dann verpeilt die Lehrer darin zu schulen. Auf gut deutsch, die Teile waren verdammt teure Whiteboards



Ja, das ist das Problem. Die Schule wird von der Gemeinde finanziert, die Lehrer werden aber vom Land weiter gebildet.
Man hätte sich wohl vorher absprechen sollen, was anliegt.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2019)

Passend zum Thema:  Bundesweite Razzia in der Paketbranche – Jede dritte Zustellfirma verstößt gegen Arbeitsrecht

Zoll soll mehr Personal und Kompetenzen erhalten | OEffentlicher Dienst | Haufe


----------

